# Request for good places to hike close to Pueblo



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Krynn said:


> There is a nice spot just further up the pass from Monarch Mtn Resort.
> 
> I am close to vail this weekend. So I went hiking and boarding down up at Vail pass. The snow was great. Nearly all the snowmobiles up there had snowboard racks on the tunnel. If I had more money, I would love to get a sled.
> 
> ...


If you haven't already consider taking an Avalanche I course. The lurking danger is hard to assess and be safe without training and experience


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

The old Conquistador resort is an hour from Florence by way of Oak Creek Grade. A hike up Hermit pass road and a half mile bush wack north to base area takes about an hour. I did it twice this year snow conditions must be good after the snows. We only had one way down. The old base area is private land now with lots of "No access to forest service land" hence the bush wack.


----------

